# Snap on porn



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

as i know everyone likes some snap on porn i thought i would post a pic of my tool toolbox had it over a year now limited edtion creation box only 500 every made please enjoy apologies for the poor quality pic


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hubba Hubba


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

:lol: cheers james


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Cant go wrong with a bit of snap on porn. :thumb:


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

om nom nom


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

love it


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

now thats a kick ass box. BIL has the lewis hamilton snap on box, not my taste.. dont like hamilton lol, im a jensen fan :lol:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

I m a jenson fan to


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

mmmmmmmmm nice!


----------



## RSTYG (Feb 20, 2011)

Fantastic design, love it Steve.....


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Mine is the same except plain red, and probably a lot older, 8 years now I think ..

Very nice box you have there. I think you can only say that to a man ..


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Whoooooooohooooooo !!!!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice mate I am a snap on fan also.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

cheers for the comments guys i love the design of it when i first saw it i thought i have to have it .something differnt and unusual


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I would be afraid of using it and putting oily tools in it would be a no no.
Best box I have seen and puts my red collection to shame.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

haha ye its a worry of people scratching i always give it a layer of supernatural every coulple of week


----------



## Mbland (Feb 10, 2011)

cant beat snap on just got a new bottom box myself


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Was just watching them make these the other day on how its made.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I would get it coated in the clear film that you put on cars to stop stone chip damage, it would be fiddly to do but well worth it in the long run


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

james_death said:


> Was just watching them make these the other day on how its made.


sounds interesting was it good ?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> I would get it coated in the clear film that you put on cars to stop stone chip damage, it would be fiddly to do but well worth it in the long run


i have left all the clear film on all the graphics so thats about 75% of the box


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm in the market for some decent tools, but I'm new to Snap On, are they that good?

Where do you guys get yours from, and can I order online?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Veedub18 said:


> I'm in the market for some decent tools, but I'm new to Snap On, are they that good?
> 
> Where do you guys get yours from, and can I order online?


Just watch buying any SnapOn on Ebay as I have bought some and its been fake, looked like the real deal until you use it then you find out its shoddy Taiwan or Eastern Europe poop


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Snap on 2bh mate are Jus in a complete league of there own I love them try find your local rep and order through them make sure u haggle


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

steview said:


> i have left all the clear film on all the graphics so thats about 75% of the box


Nice one, are the tools treated the same or just used for what they are


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

they get a good wipe down :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

mmmmmmm  I think everyone needs a big ass snap on box lol that reminds me i need to clean my two lol


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

EthanCrawford said:


> mmmmmmm  I think everyone needs a big ass snap on box lol that reminds me i need to clean my two lol


well said ethan everyone needs one in there life :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh aye min


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I wonder if Miracle would be up for showing the one in his kitchen with his cutlery in....


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Lol cheers marc would be interesting to c I have seen someone use one as a wardrobe


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Very nice indeed, my neighbour still laughs at me for wiping my snap on gear off before putting it away in its correct place


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Very nice indeed, my neighbour still laughs at me for wiping my snap on gear off before putting it away in its correct place


Well he obviously dosen't know how much the stuff costs lol 
I do the same like


----------



## twiggy99 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just did a wee


----------

